# Westminster Seminary California: Valiant for Truth for 30 Years



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 16, 2010)

This week on _Office Hours_ we hear from graduates of Westminster Seminary California and others from across the globe who have benefited from the work of the seminary as they reflect on thirty years of being Valiant for Truth at WSC. You won't want to miss this special episode of _Office Hours_ recorded during the recent faculty conference, Christ, Kingdom, and Culture.

Listen to the _Office Hours_ here:
http://netfilehost.com/wscal/OfficeHours/02.15.10VFT.mp3

Learn more about _Office Hours_:
Westminster Audio: Office Hours - a monthly audio with faculty members of Westminster Seminary California

Listen to other episodes of _Office Hours_:
Westminster Audio | Office Hours - Get to know WSC faculty

Subscribe to _Office Hours_ in iTunes
Office Hours - Download free podcast episodes by Westminster Seminary California on iTunes.

Subscribe in Zune
Office Hours | Zune.net - Podcasts

RSS Feed for _Office Hours_
Office Hours


----------



## ValiantforTruth (Feb 17, 2010)

Yay! More Valiance for Truth!


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks. It was really encouraging to talk with folks at the conference about the sem.


----------



## johnbugay (Feb 18, 2010)

Scott, I am simply amazed at your volume of work output. You are simply everywhere. I appreciate everything you do (though I don't agree with all of it, but I am open to suggestion). And I have learned a lot from you.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 18, 2010)

That's okay John. I don't agree with everything I say!


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 18, 2010)

Ah, mighty Chromedomicus Heidelblog! Long may your sword flash in battle and drip with wolf's blood.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought that was quite amusing. Well done TE Carpenter.


----------



## bouletheou (Feb 18, 2010)

Danke.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Feb 19, 2010)

New related 30th Anniversary stuff on the WSC website:

R. C. Says, “WSC is My Favorite Seminary…” Heidelblog

R. C. Sproul says, “”Westminster Seminary California is my favorite seminary in the world. You have served faithfully for 30 years and I pray you will continue in your steadfast dedication to the gospel of Christ for at least 300 years more.”


----------

